# 2012 brute 750 muzzy digi tune settings with a muzzy super pror?



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

hey guys, need some help here, just picked up a 2012 brute 750, and am putting a muzzy super pro dual exhaust on it, and a muzzy digi tune. it has a unifilter on it and a snorkel your atv snorkel kit on it, any clue what the settings on the digi tune should be around?

thanks


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## tyesko (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's what came with mine from vfj. I'm not snorkeled though. I don't know how much that will play into adjustments. Hope it helps... Mine is a 2012 with superpro duals as well.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks, mine is set way off, 3, 4, 6 and never saw the red blue 4/8 setting either, but it still pulls 70.8 mph on gps and pulls the ft up with ease! what a beast!


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you ever have overheating issues before you tuned it. Thinking about getting a diditune on mine. How noticeable was your gains?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't really get gains from the programmer itself, u get gains from getting air/fuel back to where it needs to be


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

True. Maybe it will make my overheating problem stop. Engine is running lean.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

It will do that, my brute was running bad lean until I bought a Msd, all went good from there


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

do I have the wrong digituner? I only have the green, yellow, red settings, and only 3 settings explained in the instructions??


----------

